# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  [Εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος]Χορηγία για pattern prime focus dish

## Vigor

Προσπαθώντας να κινήσουμε τους *μοχλούς της προόδου* για την Ασύρματη Κοινότητά μας, και θέλοντας να προωθήσουμε την ιδέα του σεβασμού του ραδιοφάσματος με την χρήση όλο και ποιο κατευθυντικών κεραιών και συνάμα οικονομικών, τέθηκε η ιδέα της κατασκευής ενός *pattern* (καλουπιού) το οποίο θα χρησιμεύσει ως το patron για prime-focus πιάτα.

Για αυτό το λόγο *προσκαλούνται* όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να χορηγήσουν προς μια τέτοια κατεύθυνση, να εκδηλώσουν παρακάτω την επιθυμία τους. Σκεφτείτε πως κερδισμένοι θα βγούμε όλοι μας και σίγουρα τα link μας.

Πρωτίστως θα πρέπει να έχουμε ένα μέτρο εφικτότητας (*feasibility study*) του κατά πόσον μια τέτοια σκέψη (δημιουργία *handmade prime-focus πιάτου*) μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί - βάσει ποιών σχεδίων/θεωριών/αποτύπωσης - και των αναμενόμενων επιδόσεών της, ώστε να ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς θα είναι αυτό που θα κατακτήσουμε όλοι(μειωμένος λαμβανόμενος θόρυβος, λόγω μικρότερων λοβών, στενότερη εκπεμπόμενη δέσμη,κτλ).

Όσοι είστε *υπέρ της ιδέας* και δύναστε να χορηγήσετε με τον οβολό σας αυτό τον* πειραματισμό*, παρακαλώ παραθέστε τα *ονόματά σας* από κάτω.

Y.Σ. Ας προσπαθήσουμε να κρατήσουμε το thread αυτό καθαρό, μιας και απευθύνεται στην καθαρά εθελοντική/ευεργετική νότα του καθενός που πονά το hobby μας.

Y.Γ. Για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις/αμφιβολίες πολιτικών κινήσεων κ.ά, να ξακαθαρίσω εδώ μια και καλή πως η ιδέα συγκέντρωσης ενδιαφέροντος ανήκει αποκλειστικά και μόνο στον εαυτό μου και θα επιθυμούσα τα βέλη σας να κατευθύνονται σε μένα και μόνο.

----------


## acoul

Good move !! Count me in !!

----------


## JS

Οι τεχνικές μου γνώσεις στον τομέα είναι λίγες όπως και ο χρόνος μου. Δυστυχώς ο μόνος τομέας που μπορώ να συνεισφέρω είναι ο χρηματικός (ε, μην φανταστείτε τπτ τρομερό  ::  ).
Όταν βγει το μπουγιουρντί ... (άλλωστε έχω τα λεφτά της συνδρομής που έλεγα που θα πιάσουν τόπο)  ::

----------


## argi

Πολύ ωραία ιδέα... κάποια στιγμή είχαν πει κάτι σχετικά οι Nvak και stelios1540... 

Ερωτήσεις 
α) έχουμε αίσθηση ποιος μπορεί να το φτιάξει?
β) θα βάζουμε πάνω feedhorn?
γ) τι διάμετρο έχει αυτό?

Eγώ είμαι μέσα...

@rg!

----------


## dti

Μέσα φυσικά κι εγώ. 

Έχω την εντύπωση οτι τα feedhorns που χρησιμοποιούμε στις Pacific και στις Andrews μια χαρά κάνουν και για τις prime focus. 
Άλλωστε η Pacific Wireless έχει αρκετά μοντέλα κεραιών prime focus και στη χειρότερη περίπτωση θα βρούμε τα κατάλληλα.

Κάτι που θέλω να διευκρινίσουμε: Το πιάτο που θα φτιάξουμε μπορεί να είναι αλουμινένιο;

----------


## dti

Προς τους mods:

Μπορούμε να βάλουμε το μήνυμα του vigor σαν πρώτο θέμα στη home page μας;

----------


## NetTraptor

off course I am IN....  ::

----------


## mbjp

+1
για οικονομικη συνεισφορα αφου απο γνωσεις (κυριως) & χρονο γιοκ.

----------


## papashark

Θα βοηθήσω χρηματικά μέχρι του ποσού 300€ τουλάχιστον, ανεξάρτητα από τα πόσα θα αγοράσω μετά.

(κοινώς πιστεύω ότι κάποιοι πρέπει να επενδύσουμε χρήματα το οποίο θα το πάρουμε μετά πίσω από αυτά που θα πουλήσουμε)

Πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε και τον stelios1540 παρότι δεν ασχολείτε πλέον, καθότι ο πατέρας του διατηρεί (ή διατηρούσε) βιοτεχνία κατασκευής πιάτων.

----------


## lambrosk

εγω είμαι μέσα αυτό φαίνεται και απο εδω http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... sc&start=0 αλλά πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπο να το γνωστοποιήσουμε σε όλο το backbone και τους clients γιατί πολλοί δεν διαβάζουν forum...
ας δώσουν και 1 €, δεν παίζει ρόλο έστω κάτι...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Κι εγώ μέσα θα δώσω ότι μπορώ αλλά χρόνο δυστυχώς και γνώσεις (με κεραίες δεν έχω ακόμα ασχοληθεί στο πανεπιστήμιο) δεν έχω. Θα δώσω ακόμα κι αν βγει στραβό ή ακόμα κι αν δεν πουλήσουμε κανένα. Σκοπός για εμένα είναι ο πειραματισμός.

----------


## eaggelidis

mick flemm ++++

----------


## orfeas

€30 from me too

----------


## alg0

nice job vigor

και εγω μεχρι κανα 50αευρω το δίνω...

----------


## RF

Μέσααααααααααααααααα  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Μέσα κι εγώ, συνεισφέροντας οικονομικά και με όποιον άλλο τρόπο θα μπορούσα.

Μακάρι να προχωρήσει η ιδέα.

----------


## papashark

2 σημειώσεις :

1) Καλό θα ήταν να βγει έξω από τα 5γίγα η συζήτηση, γιατί εδώ έχουν δικαίωμα ανάγνωσης μόνο τα μέλη του συλλόγου. (εκτος αν αυτή είναι η πρόθεση του δημιουργού, οπότε θα μου επιτρέψετε να αποχωρήσω).

2) Όσοι βάλουν λεφτά να ξέρουν ότι μπορεί να μην υπάρχει επιτυχής κατάληξη, και αυτά μπορεί να χαθούν (έτσι έχασα 450€ στην προτελευταία προσπάθεια κατασκευής feeder)

----------


## donalt

Και εγώ

----------


## alg0

> 2 σημειώσεις :
> 
> 1) Καλό θα ήταν να βγει έξω από τα 5γίγα η συζήτηση, γιατί εδώ έχουν δικαίωμα ανάγνωσης μόνο τα μέλη του συλλόγου. (εκτος αν αυτή είναι η πρόθεση του δημιουργού, οπότε θα μου επιτρέψετε να αποχωρήσω).


To forum των 5Ghz εχει ανοιξει εδω και αρκετο καιρο στα non-members

----------


## jabarlee

Μπορώ να βοηθήσω (λίγο...) οικονομικά

----------


## elkos

οικονομικά εάν θέλετε ευχαρίστως ότι περισέψει γιατί τώρα μαζέυω υλικό για το μελλοντικό client κόμβο μου... (δεν θελω ουυυ) από χρόνο είμαι έτοιμος να προσφέρω όποτε περισέψει (μην απολυθώ κιόλας) αναμένω εντολές για το πως μπορώ να συνεισφέρω

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 2 σημειώσεις :
> 
> 1) Καλό θα ήταν να βγει έξω από τα 5γίγα η συζήτηση, γιατί εδώ έχουν δικαίωμα ανάγνωσης μόνο τα μέλη του συλλόγου. (εκτος αν αυτή είναι η πρόθεση του δημιουργού, οπότε θα μου επιτρέψετε να αποχωρήσω).
> 
> 
> To forum των 5Ghz εχει ανοιξει εδω και αρκετο καιρο στα non-members


Ναι, το είχα ξεχάσει, λάθος μου, sorry.

----------


## nvak

> Όσοι βάλουν λεφτά να ξέρουν ότι μπορεί να μην υπάρχει επιτυχής κατάληξη, και αυτά μπορεί να χαθούν (έτσι έχασα 450€ στην προτελευταία προσπάθεια κατασκευής feeder)


Συμφωνώ με τον Πάνο. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση το ρίσκο είναι περισσότερο στο πόσο θα στοιχίζει τελικά το πιάτο φτιαγμένο εδώ.
Πρίν γινει οτιδήποτε, πρέπει να μάθουμε πόσο θα μας έρθει αν κάνουμε μία ομαδική εισαγωγή απο Κίνα (300+ τεμάχια)
Αφού γίνει αυτό, μπορώ να υπολογίσω κόστος για το καλούπι του πιάτου (αλουμίνιο για σταθερότητα μορφής) και της βάσης του (λαμαρίνα). Για feeder μπορεί να μπεί το δικό μας ή το γνωστό feedhorn.
Οι διαστάσεις είναι δύο, 60cm 29db και 90cm 32db

----------


## Alexandros

Και εγώ μέσα είτε για εισαγωγή είτε για κατασκευή.

Επίσης θα προτιμούσα αλουμίνιο αν και θα ζήσω με οτιδήποτε καλής ποιότητας.

Η δυνατότητα επαναχρησιμοποίησης των υπαρχόντων 'τυποποιημένων' feeders μου ακούγεται ιδανική.

Νίκο από 60 στα 90 εκατοστά μόνο 3db διαφορά έχουμε?

Επίσης είχα ακούσει (αν και δεν έχω δει από κοντά) για prime focus στα οποία υπήρχε μια τρύπα που με την προαιρετική και προσωρινή προσαρμογή ενός μίνι τηλεσκοπίου διευκολυνόταν η στόχευση. Τραβηγμένο μεν αλλά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις χρήσιμο. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα παραπάνω?

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## nvak

Ένα διαμέτρου 120cm 34db
http://www.kenbotong.com/eBusiness/EN/p ... ductid=178

Το κλασικό με feedhorn που βγαίνει σε 3 διαμέτρους 
40cm-23.5 dbi, 60cm-28.5dbi, 90cm-31.5dbi
http://www.kenbotong.com/eBusiness/EN/p ... ductid=156

----------


## dti

> Επίσης είχα ακούσει (αν και δεν έχω δει από κοντά) για prime focus στα οποία υπήρχε μια τρύπα που με την προαιρετική και προσωρινή προσαρμογή ενός μίνι τηλεσκοπίου διευκολυνόταν η στόχευση. Τραβηγμένο μεν αλλά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις χρήσιμο. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα παραπάνω?
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


Στα "κινέζικα" prime focus πιάτα αν αφαιρέσεις το feedhorn (ή μάλλον πριν το εγκαταστήσεις), μπορείς να στοχεύσεις από την τρύπα που είναι ακριβώς στο κέντρο του πιάτου.

----------


## Vigor

> Ένα διαμέτρου 120cm 34db 
> http://www.kenbotong.com/eBusiness/E...&productid=178
> 
> Το κλασικό με feedhorn που βγαίνει σε 3 διαμέτρους 
> 40cm-23.5 dbi, 60cm-28.5dbi, 90cm-31.5dbi 
> http://www.kenbotong.com/eBusiness/E...&productid=156


Και τα βάρη:

a) *20kg*
b) 3kg, 5kg, 10kg

Ηorizontal beamwidth

a) 3deg
b) 9deg, 6deg, 4deg

Vertical beamwidth

a) 3deg
b) 9deg, 6deg, 4deg

----------


## andreas

μεσα και γω , να βοηθησω οπως μπορω
(παντα ηθελα ενα τετοιο)  ::

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Alexandros
> 
> Επίσης είχα ακούσει (αν και δεν έχω δει από κοντά) για prime focus στα οποία υπήρχε μια τρύπα που με την προαιρετική και προσωρινή προσαρμογή ενός μίνι τηλεσκοπίου διευκολυνόταν η στόχευση. Τραβηγμένο μεν αλλά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις χρήσιμο. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα παραπάνω?
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Αλέξανδρος
> 
> 
> Στα "κινέζικα" prime focus πιάτα αν αφαιρέσεις το feedhorn (ή μάλλον πριν το εγκαταστήσεις), μπορείς να στοχεύσεις από την τρύπα που είναι ακριβώς στο κέντρο του πιάτου.


To κέντρο του πιάτου, ακόμα & εάν δεν έχει τρόπο στήριξης αντίστοιχο με αυτό τών συμβατικών δορυφορικών, θα πρέπει λογικά να έχει τον ιστό ακριβώς πίσω του  ::   ::  
Λογικά θα πρέπει να μιλάτε για κάτι σαν "γωνιακό τηλεσκόπιο" ::  το οποίο βέβαια θα πρέπει να εδράζει/κουμπώνει άψογα στην τρύπα του κατόπτρου, διαφορετικά.... μιλάμε πάλι για κατα προσέγγιση (πολύ ή λίγο) αρχική στόχευση & fine tunning πρίν το κλείδωμα.

χμ?


Φιλικά

----------


## ngia

μέσα..

Α.ας δούμε πόσο θα κοστίσει το έτοιμο σε σχέση με την κατασκευή
Β. νομίζω έχει νόημα για 80άρι και πάνω, το 60άρι δεν αποκλείεται να έχει φτωχά αποτελέσματα (σε λοβούς κτλ)
Γ. Το feeder του είναι πιο απλό από αυτό του offset, είναι το ίδιο χωρίς τη χοάνη όμως.
Δ. καλό θα ήταν πρώτα να βρίσκαμε κάποιο και να το συγκρίνουμε με ένα offset ίδιας διάστασης.

----------


## dermanis

> Γ. Το feeder του είναι πιο απλό από αυτό του offset, είναι το ίδιο χωρίς τη χοάνη όμως.
> Δ. καλό θα ήταν πρώτα να βρίσκαμε κάποιο και να το συγκρίνουμε με ένα offset ίδιας διάστασης.


Εδώ και 9 μήνες χρησιμοποιώ για τα 3 link του κόμβου μου prime focus 90cm με home-made feeders (tm ngia) χωρίς χοάνη.
Ευχαρίστως ένα τέταρτο που έχω για «καβάτζα» μπορώ να το διαθέσω γι’ αυτόν τον σκοπό.

----------


## jabarlee

Μια και αναφέρθηκε ο γείτονας στα πιάτα που έχει:

Γιατί δεν κάνουμε κρούση στους κατασκευαστές στη Θεσσαλονίκη από όπου προήλθαν, ώστε να μας πούνε μια ενδεικτική τιμή για σχετικά μεγάλο αριθμό κομματιών;

Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα, αν η τιμή δεν είναι σημαντικά μεγλύτερη από οποιοδήποτε εισαγωγής, να προτιμήσουμε το "ντόπιο". Όχι τίποτα άλλο, για να μη κλαίμε μετά που κλείνουνε οι επιχειρήσεις στην Ελλάδα

----------


## nvak

> καλό θα ήταν πρώτα να βρίσκαμε κάποιο και να το συγκρίνουμε με ένα offset ίδιας διάστασης.


Το πρώτο που πρέπει να γίνει (μιάς και υπάρχουν οι χορηγοί  ::  ) είναι να αγοράσουμε 1-2 συγκεκριμένα πιάτα του εμπορίου *για μετρήσεις, συγκρίσεις και αντιγραφή γεωμετρικών στοιχείων*. 
Αφού μας ικανοποιεί και δίνει σαφώς καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά απο το offset δοκιμάζουμε πάνω τους handmade feeders για σύγκριση με τα original. 
Καταλήγουμε σε ένα τύπο οικονομικής κατασκευής, την κοστολογούμε, κοστολογούμε τα καλούπια και προχωράμε σε παραγωγή ή εισαγωγή αναλόγως των αποτελεσμάτων της κοστολόγησης.
Από την όλη διαδικασία αποκομίζουμε γνώση και εμπειρία για την επιλογή της καλύτερης λύσης  ::

----------


## acoul

Τα συγκεκριμένα πιάτα "τραβούν" περισσότερο τη προσοχή από τα συμβατικά που χρησιμοποιούμε μέχρι σήμερα. Μέχρι να ταχτοποιήσουμε το νομικό μας θέμα, θα πρέπει να διατηρούμε low profile στις κεραίες κάτι που είναι αναγκασμένοι να κάνουν ακόμη και οι εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας που έχουν αδειοδότηση για τη χρήση των κεραιοσυστημάτων τους.

----------


## Ygk

> ...... Μέχρι να ταχτοποιήσουμε το νομικό μας θέμα, ......


Χορηγοί διαβάζετε???
Για κάντε ενα split στο ποσό της χορηγίας.
Λίγο απο 'δώ λίγο απο 'κεί για να κινούνται όλα τα γραναζάκια του awmn.
Προβλέψτε & ένα ποσό για την πιστοποίηση του κεραιοσυστήματος.
Παληό θέμα που έμεινε στα αζήτητα.
Εάν κινηθείτε παράλληλα, όσο αυτό είναι εφικτό, μπορείτε να με συμπεριλάβετε στους "χορηγούς". ::  
Διαφορετικά μόνο στους χορηγούς για το νομικό μας θέμα !!

Γειά σου acoul, αναρωτιόμουν διαβάζοντας & περίμενα να δώ κάποιον να ευαισθητοποιείται!

Καλημέρα

----------


## jabarlee

Έχει ένα δίκιο ο acoul, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι 3-4 πιάτα σε ένα ιστό που κοιτάνε το πάτωμα δε προκαλούνε όποιον έχει τη μύγα.

Και επειδή η "νομιμοποίησή" μας εξαρτάται ελάχιστα από εμάς και είναι θέμα άλλων φορέων (ΕΕΤΤ κ.τ.λ.) που δε πρόκειται να προτείνουνε αλλαγή νομοθεσίας για 800 βλαμμένους, αν περιμένουμε να γίνει πρώτα αυτό, καλύτερα ας κατεβάσουμε το διακόπτη και να περιμένουμε ...

Πάντως, ειλικρινά πιστέυετε ποτέ ότι θα υπάρξει κάποια τροποποίηση της νομοθεσίας που να επιτρέπει τις ιδιοκατασκευές;
Και εγώ να ήμουνα στην ΕΕΤΤ, δε θα το πρότεινα.

----------


## dti

> Πάντως, ειλικρινά πιστέυετε ποτέ ότι θα υπάρξει κάποια τροποποίηση της νομοθεσίας που να επιτρέπει τις ιδιοκατασκευές;
> Και εγώ να ήμουνα στην ΕΕΤΤ, δε θα το πρότεινα.


Το σωστό είναι να ενθαρρύνεται αυτού του είδους η έρευνα, ειδικά μέσα από συγκεκριμένα προγράμματα ανώτερων και ανώτατων εκπαιδευτικών ιδρυμάτων. 
Εναλλακτικά, να δίνεται η δυνατότητα σε όλους να πιστοποιήσουν τις ιδιοκατασκευές τους με προσιτό κόστος, πάλι μέσα από διαδικασίες που θα γίνονται σε συνεργασία με κάποιο εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα ή ερευνητικό φορέα που θα διαθέτει τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό.

Επειδή δεν πρόκειται να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, δε σημαίνει βέβαια οτι καταθέτουμε τα όπλα...

----------


## Ygk

> Έχει ένα δίκιο ο acoul, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι 3-4 πιάτα σε ένα ιστό που κοιτάνε το πάτωμα δε προκαλούνε όποιον έχει τη μύγα.
> 
> Και επειδή η "νομιμοποίησή" μας εξαρτάται ελάχιστα από εμάς και είναι θέμα άλλων φορέων (ΕΕΤΤ κ.τ.λ.) που δε πρόκειται να προτείνουνε αλλαγή νομοθεσίας για 800 βλαμμένους, αν περιμένουμε να γίνει πρώτα αυτό, καλύτερα ας κατεβάσουμε το διακόπτη και να περιμένουμε ...
> 
> Πάντως, ειλικρινά πιστέυετε ποτέ ότι θα υπάρξει κάποια τροποποίηση της νομοθεσίας που να επιτρέπει τις ιδιοκατασκευές;
> Και εγώ να ήμουνα στην ΕΕΤΤ, δε θα το πρότεινα.


Εν ολίγοις όλα αυτά που γράφονται εδώ μέσα για όλα αυτά που δεν κάνει το ΔΣ/Σύλλογος για την νομιμοποίησή μας .... φύκια  ::  Εκπαίδευση στο πληκτρολογείν  ::   ::  

Τότε γιατί γίνεται αναφορά στο κόστος του δικηγόρου? Εκπαίδευση στο αριθμητικό τμήμα του πληκτρολογίου?  ::   ::  

Οι ιδιοκατασκευές μπορούν να πιστοποιηθούν & να τυποποιηθούν. Μπορεί να ακούγεται οξύμωρο, αλλά δε 'ν' & τόσο... ο τρόπος είχε συζητηθεί παλαιότερα.

Φιλικά

----------


## lambrosk

Και τα 2 αυτά θέματα προς επιχορήγηση είναι ένας λόγος για:
α. να φέρουμε την νομιμοποίηση του δικτύου είτε είμαστε στο σύλλογο είτε όχι
β. να δημιουργήσουμε οικολογικότερες προδιαγραφές σε όλες μας τις συνδέσεις είτε είμαστε μέλη του συλλόγου ή όχι
γ. να έρθουν οι μη συλλογικοί πιο κοντά με τους συλλογικούς
δ. βελτιώσουμε το δίκτυο χωρίς συνδρομές και συλλόγους
και ε. να γραφτούμε μέλη στο σύλλογο αφού όλα τα παραπάνω έχουν πλέον συμβεί...  ::

----------


## papashark

Υπάρχει και η λεγόμενη προσέγγιση βήμα βήμα.

Πρώτα κοιτάμε να γίνουμε νόμιμοι ακόμα και με πιστοποιημένο εξοπλισμό, μετά κοιτάμε να δούμε πως θα πιστοποιήσουμε τις ιδιοκατασκευές μας....

----------


## alg0

Για μετρησεις μπορουμε να κανονισουμε καποιο σαββατοκυριακο να μπουμε στον Δημοκριτο (ερευνιτικο κεντρο στην αγια παρασκευη). Διαθετει το εργαστηριο στο οποιο δουλευα και εχω ακομη και τωρα access, φασματογραφους κτλ κτλ

Aυτο που ηρθε στο μυαλο μου ηταν οτι μπορει καποιος που ειναι ηδη φοιτητης σε καποιο πανεπιστημιο/πολυτεχνειο σε τμημα τηλεποικοινωνιων να ζητησει απο καθηγητη του να αναλλαβει αυτο που συζηταμε σαν final year project (πτυχιακη εργασια το λενε εδω στην ελλαδα i think) και ειμαι σιγουρος πως θα εχει τη βοηθεια και συμπαρασταση ολων μας....

Αντι π.χ. ενας τελιοφοιτος να κανει πτυχιακη που να ονομαζεται "Wirelles 802.11 securtity" προτεινω να αναλλαβει "constucting a dish for wireless communication on 5Ghz" 

ή κατι τετοιο τελος παντων....

----------


## nvak

> Οι ιδιοκατασκευές μπορούν να πιστοποιηθούν & να τυποποιηθούν.


Αν γίνει αυτό θα πάψουν να είναι ιδιοκατασκευές !!  ::

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ygk
> 
> Οι ιδιοκατασκευές μπορούν να πιστοποιηθούν & να τυποποιηθούν.
> 
> 
> Αν γίνει αυτό θα πάψουν να είναι ιδιοκατασκευές !!


Οπότε κανένα πρόβλημα, αυτό λέμε!  ::

----------


## stelios #1540

Θα ήθελα να πω και εγώ από την εμπειρία μου επί του θέματος. (δεδομένου ότι έχω φτιάξει πάνω από 500 τέτοια πιάτα) ότι για να κατασκευαστή ένα τέτοιο πιάτο αν δεν γίνει αυτοματοποίηση της κατασκευής δεν πρόκειται να κοστίζουν φτηνότερα από τα έτοιμα.

Με τα μηχανήματα που έχω εγώ δεν μπορώ να φτιάξω πάνω από 10 πιάτα την μέρα.
Το αλουμίνιο μόνο κοστίζει 10 ευρό το κομμάτι (μαλακό κράμα για να δουλεύετε σε μαζγαλά με χαμηλές πιέσεις).

Αυτό που προτείνω εγώ είναι να ανοίξουνε οι γνώστες των RF τα hand books και να επιλέξουν την κατάλληλη παραβολή με το κατάλληλο F/d και από εκεί και πέρα βάζουμε όλοι μερικά λεφτά και παραγγέλνουμε με σε ένα τόρνο cnc ένα set καλουπιών για πρέσα. (Έχω τις κατάλληλες άκρες και για τα δυο). Να κάτσει και ένας μηχανολόγος του δικτύου να φτιάξει ένα σχέδιο βάσης στήριξης (λειτουργική - ελαφριά – οικονομική) που να ανταποκρίνεται στις ανάγκες μας, την οποία θα την δώσουμε σε ένα σιδερά να τις φτιάχνει.
Όσον αφορά το θέμα της καχυποψίας που μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν, αν δεν κατασκευαστούν με τα πλευρικά σκιάστρα των παραγωγών και βαφτούν άσπρα δεν πιστεύω ότι θα δημιουργήσουν υποψίες (έχω τοποθετήσει σε μένα μερικά)
Από την ημέρα που θα κατασκευαστούν τα καλούπια σε δύο εργάσιμες μπορούν να κατασκευαστούν πάνω από 100 ταψιά με κόστος περίπου 15 ευρό το κομμάτι.
Ο φίλος μας ο Β52 μπορεί να αναλάβει τις βαφές στο κόστος, (Ε? Τάσο)
Όταν τα υλικά ετοιμαστούν εμείς θα κάνουμε το μοντάρισμα. 
Νομίζω ότι έτσι το κόστος θα πέσει κάτω από 50 ευρό.

Στο κόστος της κατασκευής των καλουπιών μπορεί να βοηθήσει ο σύλλογος και όποιος άλλος έχει την διάθεση.

----------


## dermanis

Μια "ιδέα" από τα δικά μου.

Τα πιάτα είναι από αλουμίνιο καθώς και οι 3 μπανέλες που κρατούν το δακτυλίδι όπου συγκρατεί το feeder.
Το δακτυλίδι, η βάση και τα εξαρτήματα στερέωσης στον ιστό είναι γαλβανιζέ.
Μικρό πρόβλημα υπάρχει στο ότι η τρύπα του δακτυλιδιού είναι 58 mm και για να στερεωθεί το feeder (42mm) αναγκάστηκα να φτιάξω σε τόρνο το σχετικό κολάρο από teflon.
Επίσης τα εξαρτήματα στερέωσης είναι για ιστό μέχρι 2 ίντσες. (και εκεί αναγκάστηκα να φτιάξω δικά μου U με γαλβανιζέ ντίζα Μ8 μια και ο ιστός μου είναι 2,5 ίντσες).

Όσο αναφορά το κόστος, μου στοίχισαν περί τα 60 euro το τεμάχιο (μόνο το πιάτο με την βάση του)

----------


## acoul

Θα μπορούσε να μπει το παρακάτω feed horn σε αυτό το πιάτο ?

----------


## papashark

> Θα μπορούσε να μπει το παρακάτω feed horn σε αυτό το πιάτο ?


Θα κάνει σε συγκεκριμένο μέγεθος πιάτου με συγκεκριμένη καμπύλη το πιάτο, ώστε να εστιάζει σωστά επάνω του.

έχω ένα θα το δω λίγο επάνω σε κανά πιαλιό πιάτο.

το πολύ πολύ να χρειαστεί μια μικρή πλαστική βάση και πλάτη, για να κάθετε σωστά επάνω στην καμπύλη επιφάνεια του πιάτου.

----------


## Vigor

Papa,

Τα "αυτάκια" στήριξης του συγκεκριμένου μπορούν να βγούν αν ξεβιδώσεις τις 2 allenoβιδίτσες που συγκρατούν την βάση. Αν προκύψει πως μπορεί να φτιαχτεί μια ωραία κυκλική βάση σε κάποιον τόρνο, τότε θα μπορούσαμε να τα δοκιμάσουμε σε ένα prime focus πιάτο, και φυσικά έτσι δεν θα χάναμε την δυνατότητα να επαναχρησιμοποιηθούν με την original βάση τους - που θα έχουμε κρατήσει - πάνω σε μια Grid (Pacific Wireless, Andrew, Equinox) κεραιούλα.

----------


## papashark

Δεν το είχα προσέξει. 

Ωραία.

Πρέπει όμως να δούμε και σε τι πιάτο μπορούμε να το βάλουμε, αν και η Pacific Wireless έχει 2 πιάτα Prime focus, το ένα 65αρι και το άλλο 90αρι, οπότε για το ένα από τα 2 θα πρέπει να κάνει.

http://www.pacwireless.com/products/PAW ... _Sheet.pdf
http://www.pacwireless.com/products/DA5 ... aSheet.pdf

Προσέχτε και την βάση του πιάτου, αν και λίγο πολύπλοκη, βοηθάει πάρα πολύ για το aligment, αφού πρώτα σφίγγεις το πιάτο στην βάση, και μετά ρυθμίζεις το ύψος.

----------


## dermanis

> Θα μπορούσε να μπει το παρακάτω feed horn σε αυτό το πιάτο ?


Υποθέτω ότι για το πιάτο της δημοσίευσης μου αναφέρεσαι.

Αρχικά όχι μιας και θα βρίσκει το πίσω μέρος του, στην βάση στήριξης του πιάτου. (δες 0931-PD-5G-base.JPG)

----------


## stelios #1540

Θα μπορεί να μπει μόνο αν αναπαράγουμε την παραβολή του ανακλαστήρα για την οποία σχεδιάστηκε

Πάντως μην κολλάτε στη βάση. Αυτή τη φτιάχνει και ο σιδεράς της γειτονίας σας. Είναι κάτι ανεξάρτητο από το ταψί.

Θα μας δώσει τα Φώτα του κανένας RF ιτζης. Για το κατάλληλο F/D?

Εγώ έχω καλούπι με F/D 0.3 D=80cm

----------


## gadgetakias

Μέσα και εγώ για χορηγία αρχικά και ό,τι άλλο νομίζετε ότι μπορώ να βοηθήσω.

----------


## lambrosk

Αντε μπράβο να βλέπω και άλλα ονόματα απο τα βασικά, 
και αλλά παλιότερα , να συνδράμουν...
Χαίρομαι,
και στην κοπή της πίτας αφού έχει μπει απο πριν ανακοίνωση για την χορηγία να κάνουμε όλοι μας απο μια κατάθεση χρημάτων σε κάποιο πιθανό κουμπαρά για αυτή τη δουλειά.
Ομως βγάλτε το σαν νέο, με ωραία ανακοίνωση!

----------


## mobiler

Εμείς οι "εκτός Αθηνών" μπορούμε να συμμετάσχουμε; Αν ναι, τότε υπολογίζετέ με (χρηματικά) μέχρι του ποσού των 100€. Θα ήθελα όμως να δω να ψαχνόμαστε προς κατασκευές ακόμα και >1μ, αν κριθεί εφικτό τεχνικά και συμφέρον οικονομικά.

----------


## nvak

> Θα μπορεί να μπει μόνο αν αναπαράγουμε την παραβολή του ανακλαστήρα για την οποία σχεδιάστηκε
> 
> Πάντως μην κολλάτε στη βάση. Αυτή τη φτιάχνει και ο σιδεράς της γειτονίας σας. Είναι κάτι ανεξάρτητο από το ταψί.
> 
> Θα μας δώσει τα Φώτα του κανένας RF ιτζης. Για το κατάλληλο F/D?
> 
> Εγώ έχω καλούπι με F/D 0.3 D=80cm


Το feedhorn είναι κατάλληλο για την παραβολή της Andrew. 
Αν το πιάτο σου έχει ένα πόντο μεγαλύτερη εστιακή απόσταση απο αυτή, είναι ιδανικό.

Όσο για την βάση μπορεί να μας φτιάξει ένας σιδεράς δείγμα,(σας φτιάχνω και εγώ ) αλλά για μία παραγωγή 100+ κομματιών θα χρειασθεί καλούπι. Είναι και θέμα κόστους.

----------


## stelios #1540

Έκανα μια έρευνα για κατασκευή καλουπιών πρέσας και τα πράγματα ήταν λίγο δυσάρεστα Ένα καλούπι( ένα αρσενικό και ένα θηλυκό) διαμέτρου 80+cm μπορεί να κοστίσει και 10000 Ευρο !!!!!

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε με λιγότερο από 3000 ευρο.

Βασικά πρέπει να τα βάλουμε κάτω και να δούμε αν αξίζει.

Η πιο εφικτή λύση που βλέπω είναι να πάρουμε κανά offset ταψί και να φτιάξουμε εμείς μια πολύ σοβαρή βάση. Με ενισχυμένα κολάρα, τνίζες για το fine tuning. Έτσι ώστε να έχουμε ένα πολύ αξιόπιστο πιάτο σε θέμα αντοχής. Η απόδοση του offset σε σχέση με το παραβολικό είναι πάνω κάτω η ίδια. Το μόνο που θα κερδίζαμε με το prime focus ήταν η δυνατότητα τα τοποθετούμε το περιμετρικό στεφάνη για την αποκοπή των παραλoβών.

----------


## nvak

Δεν μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε με καλούπι πρέσας. Για αρχή καλό είναι ένα για μασγαλά. 
Σε πρέσα πρέπει να γίνει η βάση απο γαλβανιζέ λαμαρίνα.

----------


## Philip

Καλημέρα
C E θα έχει ? είναι πιστοποιημένη κεραία για να τοποθετηθεί σε Link ?
Όπως και τα feeders που φτιάχνουμε, έχουν CE ?.

Τα δέχεται η ΕΕΤΤ για κεραίες ?

Philip

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχουν επαφές με την ομάδα από το Mobile Radiocommunications Laboratory, part of the Department of Electrical & Computer Engineering of the National Technical University of Athens όπου θα μπορούσαν να μετρήσουν δείγματα και να μας δώσουν τα αποτελέσματα προς πιστοποίηση. Για λεπτομέρειες ask ayis & verano !!

----------


## nvak

> Καλημέρα
> C E θα έχει ? είναι πιστοποιημένη κεραία για να τοποθετηθεί σε Link ?
> Όπως και τα feeders που φτιάχνουμε, έχουν CE ?.
> 
> Τα δέχεται η ΕΕΤΤ για κεραίες ?
> 
> Philip


Ας καθορίσει πρώτα η ΕΕΤΤ τις διαδικασίες για τους 5 και μετά τα πιστοποιούμε. 
Εννοείται βέβαια, ότι η πιστοποίηση δεν μπορεί να γίνει σε ένα σχέδιο, αλλά σε μία συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή εταιρείας.

----------


## mojiro

> Υπάρχουν επαφές με την ομάδα από το Mobile Radiocommunications Laboratory, part of the Department of Electrical & Computer Engineering of the National Technical University of Athens όπου θα μπορούσαν να μετρήσουν δείγματα και να μας δώσουν τα αποτελέσματα προς πιστοποίηση. Για λεπτομέρειες ask ayis & verano !!


[/quote:ce209]

 ::  θεμα προς συζητηση

----------


## Philip

Σωστά τα λες Νίκο (nvak) αλλά! ….
Μόνο για τους 5 Ghz η και για τους 2,4 Ghz ?
Από ότι ξέρω είναι όλα παράνομα.
Έχουμε και την πολεοδομία (κεραιοσύστημα)!!!…

Philip

----------


## sotiris

> Ας καθορίσει πρώτα η ΕΕΤΤ τις διαδικασίες για τους 5 και μετά τα πιστοποιούμε. 
> .


ποιες διαδικασιες ακριβως λειπουν, να ψαξουμε να τις βρουμε.

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Ας καθορίσει πρώτα η ΕΕΤΤ τις διαδικασίες για τους 5 και μετά τα πιστοποιούμε. 
> .
> 
> 
> ποιες διαδικασιες ακριβως λειπουν, να ψαξουμε να τις βρουμε.


Καθορισμό τρόπου αδειοδότησης και προαπαιτούμενα για 5 και για 2,4. 
Το θέμα με την δήλωση είναι τουλάχιστον αστείο. 
Δεν μας καλύπτει απέναντι σε κανένα, ο αριθμός πρωτοκόλου.

----------


## sotiris

δεν ρωτησα αυτο nvak, αλλα για τις διαδικασιες πιστοποιησης μιας κατασκευης....αυτο δεν ειναι και το θεμα εδω?

----------


## lambrosk

Το θέμα είναι θα προχωρήσουμε? 
να συμετάσχουμε όσοι θέλουμε και όπως μπορούμε οικονομικά, υπογράφοντας παράλληλα και ένα αμφίδρομο χαρτί ότι τα χρήματα αυτά πάνε με πρώτη προτεραιότητα την έρευνα και ανάπτυξη της παραπάνω προσπάθειας και με δεύτερη προτεραιότητα την πιστοποίηση αυτού του εξοπλισμου... εφόσον τα οικονομικά μας το επιτρέπουν... 
Να ξεκινήσουμε? να βάλουμε ένα λογαριασμό ? και να γράφουμε τις καταθέσεις σε ένα τόπικ, και όποιος έχει έλεγχο του λογαριασμού απλά να επικυρώνει το ποσό και το συνολικό στο αρχικό τόπικ ?

----------


## andreas

ακυρο - το ειχε ρωτησει ο σωτηρης

----------


## nvak

Αν μας βγεί κοντά στα 85€ το 85αρι μαζί με το feeder τί λέτε θα υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον ? 

Να είναι κάτι σαν το παρακάτω αλλά λίγο πιό μεγάλο και με βάση της προκοπής ( όχι σαν αυτό ).

----------


## dti

Νομίζω οτι η τιμή είναι καλή, αρκεί να είναι αλουμινένιο το πιάτο και η βάση να επιτρέπει την κλίση (tilt) κάποιες μοίρες.

----------


## papashark

> Αν μας βγεί κοντά στα 85€ το 85αρι μαζί με το feeder τί λέτε θα υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον ? .


Δεν νομίζω.

Άμα ψάξουμε αρκετά για μεγάλη ποσότητα, μπορεί και να βρούμε έτοιμες και πιστοποιημένες σε αυτήν την τιμή

----------


## eaggelidis

85 είναι καλά

πιστεύω

Η

----------


## papashark

άσε που έτσι που μετράνε οι περισσότεροι και τα λεπτά, δεν νομίζω ότι θα διαθέσουν σοβαρά ποσά, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μαζετούν πολλά κομάτια.  ::

----------


## nvak

> Άμα ψάξουμε αρκετά για μεγάλη ποσότητα, μπορεί και να βρούμε έτοιμες και πιστοποιημένες σε αυτήν την τιμή


Αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ για την τιμή. Το πιστοποιημένο βέβαια παίζεται. 

Το 85€ είναι μια ενδεικτική τιμή για απόσβεση φτηνών καλουπιών στα 200 κομμάτια.

----------


## antonisk7

Να πω και γω μια πρόταση :

αν αγοραστεί ενα τέτοιο πιάτο που δοκιμασμένα παίζει καλά,
και βγαλουμε ενα δύο αρνητικα καλούπια απλώνοντας επάνω στρώσεις υγρού πολυεστέρα,
μπορεί μετά ο καθένας πάνω σε αυτό να φτιάξει τα θετικά του πιάτα σχετικά εύκολα. Κάτι σαν φτιαξτο μόνο σου workshop. 
Σαν ανακλαστική επιφάνεια μπορεί να είναι μία στρώση από αλουμινόχαρτο η οποία να σταθεροποιηθεί με ενα τελικό στρώμα πολυεστέρα. 
Το κόστος είναι αστείο , ο πολυεστέρας πήζει σχεδόν αμέσως και θα είναι πανάλαφρο.

----------


## lambrosk

Ετσι όπως το λες μπορεί να γίνει και με ανθρακονήματα και μετά με βερνίκι ρητίνης το οποίο δεν είναι και τσάμπα άλλα ούτε και ακριβό , αν δεις την απλότητα της κατασκευής, να φτιάξεις ένα πάνω καλούπι και ένα κάτω... το θέμα μετά είναι οι τρύπες, και το housing κατα τα άλλα θα ναι πανάλαφρο...

----------


## antonisk7

> Ετσι όπως το λες μπορεί να γίνει και με ανθρακονήματα και μετά με βερνίκι ρητίνης το οποίο δεν είναι και τσάμπα άλλα ούτε και ακριβό , αν δεις την απλότητα της κατασκευής, να φτιάξεις ένα πάνω καλούπι και ένα κάτω... το θέμα μετά είναι οι τρύπες, και το housing κατα τα άλλα θα ναι πανάλαφρο...


Μου φαίνεται πολύ ακριβή και extreme η χρήση ανθρακονημάτων, πάντως ο πολυεστέρας είναι πολύ γερό υλικό , και τρυπιέται άνετα με ένα τρυπάνι για το πέρασμα των βιδών και των στηριγμάτων.

----------


## papashark

Μην περιμένετε ότι με πολυεστέρα θα γίνει πολύ ποιο ελαφρύ από το αλουμίνιο.

Θα αναγκαστείτε να βάλετε αρκετές στρώσεις πολυεστέρα, αλλά να φτιαχτεί και ραχοκοκαλιά, γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα κάθετε στη θέση του ο πολυεστέρας.

----------


## nvak

Υπάρχει και το βάκουμ για να φτιάξεις πλαστικό πιάτο απο φύλλο πλαστικού.

----------


## antonisk7

> Μην περιμένετε ότι με πολυεστέρα θα γίνει πολύ ποιο ελαφρύ από το αλουμίνιο.
> 
> Θα αναγκαστείτε να βάλετε αρκετές στρώσεις πολυεστέρα, αλλά να φτιαχτεί και ραχοκοκαλιά, γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα κάθετε στη θέση του ο πολυεστέρας.


Ενισχύεται αρκετά η συνοχή του με φύλλο υαλονημάτων, η ραχοκοκαλια, ίσως χρειαζεται , ίσως όμως και οχι αν σκεφτεις ότι θα υπαρχει και από πίσω κάποια βαση. Άλλωστε ο πολυεστερας δεν προτάθηκε για το βαρος αλλα για την ευκολία ιδιοκτασκευής που παρακάμπτει μήτρες, πρέσες και καλούπια βιομηχανικής παραγωγής.





> Υπάρχει και το βάκουμ για να φτιάξεις πλαστικό πιάτο απο φύλλο πλαστικού.


Τι είναι αυτό ?

----------


## nvak

Στη συσκευή βάκουμ απλώνεις ένα χοντρό φύλλο πλαστικού πάνω απο ένα καλούπι και με μία αντίσταση το ζεσταίνεις απο πάνω μέχρι να γίνει μαλακό. Ρουφάς τον αέρα απο κάτω και το φύλλο έρχεται και εφαρμόζει στο καλούπι. Μόλις κρυώσει είναι έτοιμο.

Είναι πολύ απλή συσκευή και τις περισσότερες φορές είναι ιδιοκατασκευή. Χρειάζεται μία αντλία κενού για την υποπίεση και κάμποσες τρυπούλες στο καλούπι. Χρέη αντλίας μπορεί να κάνει άνετα ένα παλιό μοτέρ ψυγείου. 
Το καλούπι μπορεί να είναι απο, γύψο, τσιμέντο, ξύλλο αν και το καλύτερο είναι αλουμίνιο. π.χ το ίδιο το πιάτο που θέλουμε να αντιγράψουμε. 
Για αντίσταση μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε μία απο τις φτηνές ηλεκτρικές σόμπες ακτινοβολίας.


Θα είχα φτιάξει ήδη καλούπι για να βγάλουμε αλουμινιένια πιάτα σε μασγαλότορνο αλλά πρός το παρόν κόλλησα στον τόρνο που θα φτιάξω το καλούπι. Πρέπει να βρώ έναν που να παίρνει 90cm διάμετρο. Οι δικοί μου φτάνουν μέχρι τα 65cm. 
Αν κανένας Πειραιώτης μπορεί να μου βρεί μεγάλο τόρνο, μπορώ να στείλω τον μηχανουργό μου να φτιάξει το παραβολικό καλούπι.

----------


## lambrosk

> Χρέη αντλίας μπορεί να κάνει άνετα ένα παλιό μοτέρ ψυγείου.


Εχουμε έτοιμη αντλία κενού αν χρειαστούμε...  ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

> Χρέη αντλίας μπορεί να κάνει άνετα ένα παλιό μοτέρ ψυγείου.
> 
> 
> Εχουμε έτοιμη αντλία κενού αν χρειαστούμε...


...κι ότι θέλετε από καλούπια γύψου, τσιμέντου ή πολυεστέρα, ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω !  ::

----------


## SV1EOD

> Θα είχα φτιάξει ήδη καλούπι για να βγάλουμε αλουμινιένια πιάτα σε μασγαλότορνο αλλά πρός το παρόν κόλλησα στον τόρνο που θα φτιάξω το καλούπι. Πρέπει να βρώ έναν που να παίρνει 90cm διάμετρο. Οι δικοί μου φτάνουν μέχρι τα 65cm. 
> Αν κανένας Πειραιώτης μπορεί να μου βρεί μεγάλο τόρνο, μπορώ να στείλω τον μηχανουργό μου να φτιάξει το παραβολικό καλούπι.


Πρόσβαση σε μεγάλο τόρνο μάλλον έχω(Φ 1600 mm/CNC). Και είναι και σχετικά κοντά στην περιοχή που μένουμε(Ανατολική Αττική). Αλλά να δουλέψει άνθρωπος εκτός της εταιρείας τέτοιο μηχάνημα λίγο χλωμό. Αν όμως το καλούπι που θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε είναι κάτι που μπορεί να φτιαχτεί γρήγορα ώστε να μην απασχοληθεί ο τόρνος για πολύ πιστεύω ότι μπορώ να κάνω κάτι  ::  . Επειδή όμως δεν έχω ιδέα από καλούπια για μασγαλότορνους και θέλω να ξέρω τι περίπου θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε για να κάνω την ανάλογη πρόταση εκεί που πρέπει, υπάρχει κανένα σχέδιο ή σκίτσο στο περίπου για να το δω?

----------


## acoul

Ένα prime focus πιάτο που είδαμε σε μια από τις ταράτσες που πήγαμε για scan:

----------


## lambrosk

> Το θέμα είναι θα προχωρήσουμε? 
> να συμετάσχουμε όσοι θέλουμε και όπως μπορούμε οικονομικά, υπογράφοντας παράλληλα και ένα αμφίδρομο χαρτί ότι τα χρήματα αυτά πάνε με πρώτη προτεραιότητα την έρευνα και ανάπτυξη της παραπάνω προσπάθειας και με δεύτερη προτεραιότητα την πιστοποίηση αυτού του εξοπλισμου... εφόσον τα οικονομικά μας το επιτρέπουν... 
> Να ξεκινήσουμε? να βάλουμε ένα λογαριασμό ? και να γράφουμε τις καταθέσεις σε ένα τόπικ, και όποιος έχει έλεγχο του λογαριασμού απλά να επικυρώνει το ποσό και το συνολικό στο αρχικό τόπικ ?


Πότε θα κάνουμε κινήσεις διαδικασίας για χρηματοδότηση για τα παραπάνω?

----------


## nvak

> Πότε θα κάνουμε κινήσεις διαδικασίας για χρηματοδότηση για τα παραπάνω?


Μόλις έχουμε συνολικό κόστος και δείγμα, θα γίνει απλά μία ομαδική  ::

----------


## lambrosk

ok

----------


## andreas

Αποτι βλεπω εχει ψιλοπαγωσει το ολο project
Οποτε:

http://www.aerial.net/shop/index.php?cPath=49_85

Η τιμη ψιλοσκοτωνει βεβαια...

----------


## nvak

> Αποτι βλεπω εχει ψιλοπαγωσει το ολο project


Δεν υπήρξε ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον λόγω του ότι αυτά τα πιάτα δεν είναι "διακριτικά".
Στό θέμα τιμής μπορεί να μην στοίχιζαν τα 200€ του aerial αλλά τα 80 -100€ πάλι πολλά θα ήταν, σε σχέση με τα 40-50€ που στοιχίζουν τα offset.

----------


## acoul

πυροτεχνήματα που θα έλεγε και ο Τράγκας ...  ::  δεν παύουν να έχουν την ομορφιά τους !!

----------


## MAuVE

> Στό θέμα τιμής μπορεί να μην στοίχιζαν τα 200€ του aerial αλλά τα 80 -100€ πάλι πολλά θα ήταν, σε σχέση με τα 40-50€ που στοιχίζουν τα offset.


@nvak

Πάντως εγώ που μετέτρεψα ένα Cisco prime focus διαμέτρου 60 cm με ένα feeder δικό σου, από την παρτίδα των συντονιζόμενων, είχα αποτελέσματα συγκρίσιμα με offset των 80 cm με feeder πάλι δικό σου αλλά νεώτερης γενιάς.

Μήπως έχεις κανένα feeder χωρίς κωνική προσαρμογή για να το δοκιμάσω να δω αν θα δώσει καλύτερα ή χειρότερα αποτελέσματα ;

----------


## nvak

> Πάντως εγώ που μετέτρεψα ένα Cisco prime focus διαμέτρου 60 cm με ένα feeder δικό σου, από την παρτίδα των συντονιζόμενων, είχα αποτελέσματα συγκρίσιμα με offset των 80 cm με feeder πάλι δικό σου αλλά νεώτερης γενιάς.
> 
> Μήπως έχεις κανένα feeder χωρίς κωνική προσαρμογή για να το δοκιμάσω να δω αν θα δώσει καλύτερα ή χειρότερα αποτελέσματα ;


Ευχαρίστως να σου δώσω ένα που να μην έχει κολημένη την χοάνη να δοκιμάσεις.
Το prime focus πρέπει να έχει στενότερη δέσμη. Ίσως πρέπει να πάρουμε ένα 90αρι απο τον aerial να κάνουμε μετρήσεις.

Καλούπι έχει ο Στέλιος. Λέγαμε κάποια στιγμή να το πάμε στον μασγαλά αλλά το αμελήσαμε και οι δύο...

----------


## MAuVE

> Ευχαρίστως να σου δώσω ένα ....


Ευχαριστώ, θα συνεννοηθούμε με pm.

----------


## giannhs1984gr

επαναφερω αυτο το θεμα γιατι μολις μου επεσε μια καλη στιγμη σε ενα καραβι

οπως ξερετε τα καραβισια ρανταρ(κλωβως) ειναι απο ανθρακονημα με επιστρωση για αντανακλαση ειναι ακριβως ενα prime focus αλλα δεν ξερω σε τι συχνοτητα παιζουν 

το θεμα ειναι οτι λογικα σε λιγες μερες θα εχω ενα τετοιο σπιτα μου και εαν δεν εχετε καταληξει καπου ευχαριστω να τα δωσω για μετρησεισ πατρον για οτι αλλο θελετε

)προσοχη ειναι ανθρακονημα και κοστιζει ακριβα,,,...)

----------


## giannhs1984gr

http://www.picport.gr/i/20071102/rhYVnw ... Wqoyb0.JPG
το πιατο λιγο μεγαλο τελικα απο οτι το βλεπω πιο προσεκτικα  ::  
http://www.picport.gr/i/20071102/wgD8Ry ... buBNzO.JPG
το πισω μερος
http://www.picport.gr/i/20071102/eIOx6r ... YoADli.JPG
τσαμπα conn και μαλιστα βαρεως τυπου  ::   ::  
http://www.picport.gr/i/20071102/0jB3RP ... A8FNbs.JPG
κουτακι ετοιμο για καθε χρηση απο ανοδειωμενο αλουμινιο  :: 

εαν αξιζει για καλουπι η οτιδηποτε απλα πειτε το

----------


## nektariosko

> οπως ξερετε τα καραβισια ρανταρ(κλωβως)


 στους 10γιγα φιλε παιζει!!και πσινει και καφε!!!οπως ολα τα ρανταρ...

----------


## nikolas_350

> οπως ξερετε τα καραβισια ρανταρ(κλωβως)


Εμένα πάλι μου φαίνετε για gyro (τζάϊρο) για τηλεπικοινωνιακούς δορυφόρους. Αλλά δεν ξέρω πολλά για πλοία. Είναι πολύ ωραίο πάντως.

----------


## GuaranDeed

Εμενα παντως δεν μου φαινεται για δορυφορικο. Απο τι καραβι το πηρες?

----------


## compiler

Και εγω μέσα στο να συνεισφέρω στην ερευνα !

Αποτι καταλαβαίνω τα συγκεκριμένα πιάτα είναι ιδανικά και για μακρινά links μιας και η διασπορά είναι πολύ μικρότερη απλώς θέλουν και πολύ περισσότερο δουλειά για να βρείς το σωστό σημείο στο link και απο τις δυο πλευρές οταν είναι μακρινό το link ?

Θέλω να κάνω μια ζευξη 31 χλμ πάνω και απο θαλασσα και είμαι διατεθειμένος να αγοράσω 2 τέτοια πιάτα και ετσι μπορούμε και να τα δοκιμάσουμε στην πράξη !
Αποτι είδα μέχρι 93 εχει το aerial. Για τόσο μακρυνη ζευξη θα είναι αρκετό ?

----------

